# The Fruits of Silence (Chorus for Mother Teresa)



## SeanDamon (Jul 4, 2012)

As an introductory example of my music, I submit this work for choir and organ I composed in honor of Mother Teresa.

2D MP3
http://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=7998571

3D WMA
http://dreamuse.com/thefruitsofsilence.wma

SCORE
http://dreamuse.com/thefruitsofsilence.pdf


----------

